# Your biggest "NOOOOOOO" moment...



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I just had a major "NOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo" moment with Juno this evening: I went outside to do a few odd chores before retiring for the night. Juno had snuck out for a minute while I was out, but I called her back in when I was finished and got her evening Kong ready. We went into the lounge to relax and watch telly together like we do every night.

Juno sits down to enjoy her Kong, and this awful smell hits me. I get up and look all around the room and can't figure out where it's coming from. Next thing, Juno jumps up onto my lap for a cuddle and I realise the horrific smell is coming from her rear end. She has her dog knickers on because she's in heat, so I thought, "Geez, this must be that smell some GSD owners say that dogs get when they are in heat."

I go to take the knickers off so I can give them a wash and that's when I realise that she's done a poo in them. And the poo has smashed into her fluffy bloomer fur. Then she accidentally bumps her rear end into two door posts, leaving a trail of nice brown smears on the way back outside. The real icing on the cake was poor Juno looking at me with her sad eyebrows during all of this, and I feel like the worst Mum in the world for having forgotten to take off her knickers when she went outside. 

So there you have it. My biggest "Nooooooooo" moment since getting our first GSD. What's yours?? Share it with me!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh! That is horrible and funny at the same time! I can just picture you checking her diaper like you would a baby. 

I know I would have done the same thing. That is why I have a house full of boys and our little girl is spade.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, I plan to get Juno spayed as soon as she get's to about 18 months. Unfortunately, this is her first heat and she's only 7 months old right now. I've got a way to go still, and so far I haven't done a very good job of handling it!

It's a wonder she survives me at all! :crazy:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I laughed but I also felt bad for both of you.Ive had so many Noo moments. My worst did not involve a GSd.dodger ourpit/lab was not in love w/ Lucky,ok he hated him. Dodger went out after the other two went out and came back in.Dodger went out and then I left.I was teaching classes at the time left at 7:00am and got back at 2:00pm. It was cold and rainy thank god we had a screen room as I left him outside. He was at least 12 maybe 13 and he was a runner. He was snuggled into one our chaise lounges and just looked at me. I felt bad so he got beef and I sat w/ him on our couch in the basement till he was ready to go to bed. Daisy's no moments are more about Dang I thought i put that away or Im really sorry my dog knocked you down can i pay for your drycleaning. Lucky I have to think about


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I have done the same thing with Rogue!!!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL! That's a face palm.

My biggest Nooo moment. We were at a family gathering so Abby has been left in her crate for 5 hours. We come back and there is poo smears all over the floor of her crate. Apparently, she had diarrhea ( I know, I feel bad for not being there) but nothing has changed in her diet. I'm looking to find the actual pile but something tells me ate it. It's was 11:00 pm and I told DW to take Abby out while I clean the crate as I explained everything to her. 

As I was cleaning the crate, it just hit me that I should've told DW to keep Abby outside until I'm done. DW walked Abby 2 times around the house just in case she needed to relieve more but nothing. They both came back inside and then I heard a "NOOOOOOO!!!" from DW. lol. Abby threw up all that poo onto our carpet then came that dreadful smell. We managed to get it out but it took weeks for that smell to go away.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Probably my biggest nooooo moment was with my aussie Jynx, I found something skanky entwined in her neck hairs, stinky to, pulled it out couldn't figure out what the heck it was...it was a WORM, as in NIGHTCRAWLER, she musta rolled in one...To top that, (this was years ago and she still does it!),,I watched her go outside, sniffing the ground, dig vigorously, and pull out a big ole nightcrawler and proceed to suck it down..EEEEWWW gag me ! LOL


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We don't allow Stosh on any carpeted surfaces and he's done very well with that from that start. Unfortunately he picked up giardia, a nasty parasite and had explosive diarrhea. Since he knew he couldn't come into the bedroom to let me know [since it's carpeted] he went to the other end of the house to poop in the guest bathroom. He went through the den and into the bathroom literally exploding all the way...it looked like someone threw buckets of the stuff all around, even splashing the walls. I so wish he had broken the rule and gotten me out of bed. Poor pup, I felt really bad for him


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

We got 8 new heifers on Saturday morning. We keep them in a large pen for 3 days until they learn where home and water are. Unfortunately about 9:00 Sunday night Effie chased them all thru the fence and into the fields and woods. It took us 10 hours on Monday to get them rounded up and back into that very dangerous pen. She is now on a leash until she figures out that the cows belong here.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Stosh said:


> We don't allow Stosh on any carpeted surfaces and he's done very well with that from that start. Unfortunately he picked up giardia, a nasty parasite and had explosive diarrhea. Since he knew he couldn't come into the bedroom to let me know [since it's carpeted] he went to the other end of the house to poop in the guest bathroom. He went through the den and into the bathroom literally exploding all the way...it looked like someone threw buckets of the stuff all around, even splashing the walls. I so wish he had broken the rule and gotten me out of bed. Poor pup, I felt really bad for him





GSDkid said:


> LOL! That's a face palm.
> 
> My biggest Nooo moment. We were at a family gathering so Abby has been left in her crate for 5 hours. We come back and there is poo smears all over the floor of her crate. Apparently, she had diarrhea ( I know, I feel bad for not being there) but nothing has changed in her diet. I'm looking to find the actual pile but something tells me ate it. It's was 11:00 pm and I told DW to take Abby out while I clean the crate as I explained everything to her.
> 
> As I was cleaning the crate, it just hit me that I should've told DW to keep Abby outside until I'm done. DW walked Abby 2 times around the house just in case she needed to relieve more but nothing. They both came back inside and then I heard a "NOOOOOOO!!!" from DW. lol. Abby threw up all that poo onto our carpet then came that dreadful smell. We managed to get it out but it took weeks for that smell to go away.


Oh my gosh. I literally "Nooooooo"'d out loud when I read these two. haha!

Poo issues are the worst. But regurgitated poo? That's on a whole new level of "Noooooo". :wild:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Rua said:


> Poo issues are the worst. But regurgitated poo? That's on a whole new level of "Noooooo". :wild:


Oh, it's just vile. I have a client dog who is a poo eater. He goes out in the morning, eats everyone else's poo, then comes into my shop for grooming. If I'm lucky, he barfs in the tub, but often he does it in his cage after his bath, or--best of all--while I'm blow drying him. Talk about the s*** hitting the fan.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh my lowest moment was when I came home and crashed after a rainy day of training dogs. Middle of night 50lb puppy Beau had to go out and husband left him out. He also left the bedroom door open.

Beau had apparently had a mud fest AND stepped in dog poo and was soaking. My wakep was wet filthy dog jumping on my head and bouncing all over the bed. Had to take him back outside at 3am to hose him off, strip the bed, take a shower.......I was no happy camper. It was a ROUGH way to wake up.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

When my first male was about 3, I had gone to work and my wife was in the bathroom getting ready to go to work as well. He had to go out and kept coming into the bathroom, circling and leaving. He was kind of a velcro dog so she told him to go lay down. After about the 10th time, she raised her voice and told him to lay down again. 

He got right behind her and took a dump about a foot from her feet. After he was done he literally disappeared. 

At least it was on tile.


----------



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

Pooped in my car when i had carpets washed and leather conditioned in the car....needless to say, i take him out before he gets in the car


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Good grief...these are horrible and hilarious at the same time.

Mine was not with a GSD, but with my mom's nasty little Pekingese. I was keeping her for the week while mom was out of town. That dog didn't like anyone except for my mom, so she had been a pretty grumpy guest. 

My husband and I were having dinner one night, when suddenly the dog walked up, looked right at us, then squatted and scrunched herself up, and we stared in shock as she cranked her tail up and down and proceeded to poo about a foot from our dinner table. 

Both of us yelled, "Noooooo!" 

Too late, obviously. 

We didn't finish dinner.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Good grief...these are horrible and hilarious at the same time.
> 
> Mine was not with a GSD, but with my mom's nasty little Pekingese. I was keeping her for the week while mom was out of town. That dog didn't like anyone except for my mom, so she had been a pretty grumpy guest.
> 
> ...


Sounds like she was being sassy. lol.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

When Niko was a puppy he was crate trained for housebreaking reasons. One night my husband and I wanted to watch a movie, so we put Niko in his crate in the living room with us and sat down to watch the movie. About ten minutes before the end of the film, Niko woke up and started getting fussy. We were so close to the end (it was a Matt Damon action thriller) that we just told him to shush and continued watching.

The next thing we know, Niko stood up on his hind legs, put his front paws as high up on the crate as he could reach, and he lets loose. Pee goes EVERYWHERE!! And he manages to get it all over himself as well. So there we were at 9 pm on a Saturday night, washing the floors and the wall and the puppy... Important lesson learned that night!

Rosa's finest moment was about a year or so ago. We had hired a private trainer for Niko to help deal with his reactivity issues and she was scheduled to come to our house to meet him (and us). About an hour before she was due to arrive, I took the dogs out to blow off some steam and to unlock our gates so the lady could drive up to the house. They were off leash since our property is quite large and secluded, and I wanted them to run around.

I got the gate unlocked, and looked around, not seeing Rosa. I called her and in a second I see her pop up from behind a tree, but she would not come to me. I went to go get her, and realized she was rolling in something. It turned out to be feces. The nastiest, stinkiest poop from some unknown animal that must have had some really soft poop.

So I had to race her back to the house and give her a bath before the trainer arrived. Talk about what a first impression that would have made!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your no moment wasn't so bad. nobody knew about it except for
you and the dog untill now. now the forum knows and we're going
to tell people on other forums so your no moment is global.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> your no moment wasn't so bad. nobody knew about it except for
> you and the dog untill now. now the forum knows and we're going
> to tell people on other forums so your no moment is global.


Dog needs global shaming


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

My biggest NOOOOOOOOOoooooo moment was with Riley. I am a clean freak. I clean my room everyday. I had just got done mopping and I sat down before putting the mop up and relaxing because I was finally done cleaning my room...Right when I sat down I saw Riley jump off the bed. She started to sniff and then all of a sudden she looks at me, and gets into her poop stand :crazy: ....I said NOOOOOOOOoooooooo!!!!! 


I screamed it actually and she jumps out of the stand, and I took her outside and she pooped outside like a good girl!! It scared me for a minute, because if she pooped she was going to have diarrhea!! She had gotten into some chicken bone (I was pissed about that) and it had upset her stomach. She's fine now and her poop is not to hard and not to soft, thank goodness.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a poop related nooo moment.

I had just taken Sasha out and come back inside when my mom arrived home from work. Now, Sasha likes to manipulate my mom into taking her outside all the time. My mom falls for it every single time too. She's always saying, "That girl needs to go out." Me: "No, Mom I just took her out; she doesn't need to go." this happens all the time. So when Sasha started fussing at Mom I paid no attention. 

My mom goes to her bedroom to change out of her work clothes, and, like usual, Sasha goes back to fuss at her some more. I am out in the kitchen doing various things when all of the sudden I hear my mom freak out. I start to go back to her bedroom, and get to the hall and there is diarrhea EVERYWHERE . Sasha looked so guilty that I couldn't be upset.

*sigh* that's what happens to the girl that cries potty.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was thinking the dogs human. :laugh:



doggiedad said:


> your no moment wasn't so bad. nobody knew about it except for
> you and the dog untill now. now the forum knows and we're going
> to tell people on other forums so your no moment is global.





Sunflowers said:


> Dog needs global shaming


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i was thinking the dogs human. :laugh:


Human was the poopee, not the pooper


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok I really havent had a poo no moment w/ my dogs. i have had a two dog Noo moment. I was working alot of hours and it was a friday night and i was beat so i opened the patio door and the dog door . I fell asleep . It had been raining on and off,in fact while i was asleep it had rained more. Niether Daisy or Dodger woke me up and i groggily got up and looked outside it was dark. I hurried to get the dogs in and feed them and i slid on about two inches of caked and slimy mud. Both dogs were laying next to the patio door covered in brown goo and there was so much mud in the door tracks of the patio doors I couldnt shut the screen door which had moved all the way over.It took till 3:00am to clean dogs ,door and floor. Lesson dont nap while dogs can get outside.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

It was at the dog park with my mom's newly adopted shepherd Jake. He's having a good time sniffing and running around and all of a sudden I look up and he's marking on a guy's leg who is playing ball with his dog and doesn't notice. I was speechless and my husband said No! to him and that's when the guy noticed what had happened.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

:rofl:

All of these posts are hilarious (and horrible)! The "poop stand" comment, hahahaha, I can relate to the dread one feels when our dogs go into the "poop stand" in inappropriate places. Even on walks it sometimes seems like Mali just waits until there are the largest amount of people around to take the biggest dump in the world. 

I have two "Nooooooooooooooooooo!" moments.

#1: I was walking Mali and this guy starts hitting on me. While I'm trying to nicely let him down, Mali (of course) starts to take a huge dump. So then I'm getting the doggie bag out, bending down, and picking up her huge poop, _and the guy continues to hit on me while watching me pick up poop_. Probably the most awkward thing ever. How on earth can one be flattering while picking up poop?

#2: This one is *oh so much worse*. We're in the car on our way to a dog park. This happened a couple of months ago. Mali has NEVER had an accident in the car, even as a puppy. I'm driving along and all of sudden I smell this horrible horrible smell. I know what it is. I'm thinking, "why, why!?" and pull over and turn around. Yep. Poop. LOTS of poop. 
 
Not only is it everywhere on the car (carpeted portion too, not the leather seats) it's all over Mali and smeared all over her leash. To add insult to injury, living in a major city there was pretty much no possible way to hide it. I had to pull over and let my poop covered dog out of my poopy car, and attempt to clean it, in front of so many people I think it scarred me. Suffice to say, we didn't go to the dog park that day.

:rolleyes2:


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

Funny how many of these are poop related. Well, who am I to break the trend?

Tsura was probably 8 months old or so. She took the housebreaking really fast. So by 8 months, she slept in the room with us, no crate and no worries.

Well, one night I roll over and my leg lands in something wet and warm. I'm instantly awake and the smell hits me. And there's Tsura, standing there with ears down, panting, and looking like "I really tried to wake you up." She obviously wasn't feeling well.

Sam is awake now, too, and also discovering the smell. Since both Tsura and I now have poo on us, I take her to the bathroom. Sam gets to be in charge of the bed.

Mind you, the "NOOOOOOOOOOOO" moment has not yet arrived. This has just been the advance scout before the invading army shows up.

I carry Tsura into the bathroom and figure that at this point, it's just going to be easier to get in the shower with her, since we both need to be rinsed off. What I don't realize is that I'm dealing with a very sick little pup.

I'm standing there with her, getting her and myself rinsed off, when the explosion happens.

How a tiny 8 month old pup can have that much inside of her is beyond me.

And she's so freaked out by the ordeal that she also starts peeing. And that freaks her out more.

Sam comes in and asks if there's anything she can do, and I yell at her to forget about me and save herself. She sees what's going on and wisely retreats back to the demilitarized zone.

Through all of this, Tsura is STILL going!

At this point, there is no hope of washing her or me. The only thing I can do is strategically hold the sprayer in a nearly vain attempt to wash it down the drain as fast as it comes out of Tsura.

She does eventually run out of ammunition.

But it was a long night.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

*Poop related: *
When he had been mostly house trained I was in the middle of putting his leash on to take him outside when he poo'd himself. That's not the "NOOO" moment though, the NOOOOO moment came when I went to pick up his poop, turned around for one second, and he had eaten it. 

*Not poop related:*
At the park I only let him off leash if nobody is around. He's usually pretty good and he's come when called from 50+ feet away before. I had him on a 2ft lead by the beach and he was being quiet and sitting nicely so I figured it'd be okay to drop the lead for a second while I took off my sneakers. As I'm getting them off, Viking is calmly waiting within arms reach. I'm about to get the 2nd shoe off when I look up and see Viking RUNNING, tail wagging and all, towards a pair of labs being walked about 30-40ft away. This is the one time he did not listen to my calling, and I had one shoe on to boot. The owner of the labs is standing there trying to figure out what to do and I'm facepalming because it figures the one time he'd misbehave is when I WASN'T paying attention! 

Thankfully, I got his attention and he paused to look at me. That's when I silently scooped him up and tied him to the picnic table on a long lead for the rest of our time there.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Mine was a silent nooooo!!!

Keep in mind, when this happened I was beyond stressed - looking back, I'm surprised my head didn't explode.

Some background:

I was in the middle of my graduate degree (stress #1) and owned 2 cats and a small dog in a good-sized apartment. I had been pet-sitting my parents' dog and 4 cats while they were out of the country for the last week or so (stress #2). A couple of days before, my parents' dog had decided to chew up some blinds (stress #3) and for some unknown reason my parents' favorite cat decided to eat the metal pieces, lacerating his gastrointestinal tract and landing him at the specialist vet hospital where he would stay for the next 2 weeks and I would need to drive an hour and a half round trip to visit him every day (stress #4). I had just that day managed to get in touch with my parents and tell them what happened and the expected expense (stress #5).

So, given that, I think it can be understood why I decided to put the dogs in their respective rooms for a couple of hours, head to the local pool hall with my good friend, have a drink or two, and shoot a few games. Right. So, we have a good time, win some money off a drunken fool who won't take no for an answer, and head back to my place. I open the door, take one step inside, and am hit by a WALL of stench the cries of distraught cats.

I run to my dog's baby-gated room (laundry) and am greeted by a lake of poo and a poo-covered dog. The linoleum was about 3' x 6', and there was not a bit of it that could be seen. The stuff was about an inch deep. It was splashed up the walls, had run under the washer and dryer - you get the idea.

I freeze. The reality has not yet sunk in when I realize that my parents' dog, who was kept in the bedroom was howling, which he never does. I go back to check on him, and am greeted with a nearly identical lake to the first. Except bigger. More obviously mucousy. So much worse, because this room has carpet. _White_ carpet. 

Then it hits me - I know what the problem is, I'd seen this before. Both dogs have giardia, and I'm going to have to deal with messes like this for several more days. _Nooooooo!!!!! (Silently, because I'm afraid I'll just start screaming if I open my mouth)
_
I spent all night cleaning both dogs and the rooms to an acceptable level. Then I made probably the smartest decision I've ever made and dropped both dogs at my vet, who also boards, and told them to treat them and not to give them back until the diarrhea was gone. 

A week's worth of trying different stain removers and burning every scented candle I could find finally eradicated the stains and the smell. The dogs came back to me in a couple of days healthy and happy and stayed that way for the rest of the time.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

stealthq said:


> Mine was a silent nooooo!!!
> 
> 
> I run to my dog's baby-gated room (laundry) and am greeted by a lake of poo and a poo-covered dog. The linoleum was about 3' x 6', and there was not a bit of it that could be seen. The stuff was about an inch deep. It was splashed up the walls, had run under the washer and dryer - you get the idea.
> ...


I'm traumatized after reading that.  Oh my goodness....White carpet. Noooooooooooo........


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

One evening when we still had our Yaeger, we came home from being out and about, and let the dogs out. 
I suddenly smelled it - my nose is really (truly) sensitive and I KNEW at once!
I started screaming SKUNK! SKUUUUUUNK!!! Hubby missed a beat or two, let the dog in and he started rubbing himself all over our carpet!! We lived in a rental! We had to shampoo and everything!

We tried tomato sauce which just smelled like vomit, then found "the recipe" on the 'net and got him take care of. What a MESS that was!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

stealthq said:


> Mine was a silent nooooo!!!
> 
> Keep in mind, when this happened I was beyond stressed - looking back, I'm surprised my head didn't explode.
> 
> ...


Oh god. I don't know if anyone can say they had it worse than you. I don't know if I would've been able to hold it in. Maybe I would've puked into the puddles. Sounds like those dogs were Interior decorators gone wrong.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Mine happened yesterday. On Monday, I fed Gabe his breakfast on the porch like usual. He got a lamb neck. I saw him gnawing on the bone. After breakfast, I took a look around, and I couldn't find the bone. Oh, well...

So yesterday, Gabe got a pig tail, which usually takes him a bit longer to eat. When I needed to leave for work, I went to the door and called him, and he came trotting along with a full mouth. I decided to let him keep his pig tail in the crate. So when I got home after work, I let Gabe out of his crate, and he ran out and dropped something in my hand. 

IT WAS A NASTY LAMB NECK COVERED IN WIGGLING MAGGOTS!

BLECH! He must have stashed the thing somewhere and gone back for it later when I called him to go inside!

Not only did I have to dispose of the disgusting item, but no amount of scrubbing made my hands feel clean again...and even better....his crate was full of them. I am STILL shuddering thinking about it.


----------



## DeucesMom (Apr 17, 2012)

*Biggest NOOOOOOO Moment*

I've been lurking around here for the past few months, reading and learning a lot, but when I saw this thread I thought it would be the perfect place for my first post.

My biggest "NOOOOOOOOO" moment happened last year when my boy, Deuce, was about 9 months old. I had stopped crating him when he was 6 months old, as there had been no 'accidents' in months and no inappropriate chewing.

When I leave for work, Deuce gets a Kong filled with hot dogs, a chew treat and a raw spare rib bone. He usually 'burys' his bone in the sofa or recliner for a few minutes before eating it; apparently it tastes better that way.

So one Saturday afternoon I get home from work around 3:00pm, Deuce and I have our little happy dance greeting and I immediately take him downstairs to let him out in the fenced in backyard. I'm almost to the back door and I hear 'drip...drip...drip...', so I look to my right and see water dripping from the ceiling of the laundry room in several spots. The bathroom is on the second floor just to the left of the laundry room and my house is about 60 years old so I naturally think, 'Oh crap! Busted water pipe!' I hurry and open the back door onto the sun porch, open the porch door into the backyard and as Deuce runs outside I stop dead in my tracks. There is water pouring out of the siding of my house, starting around the second floor where my bedroom wall is and just cascading down like a beautiful waterfall.

I leave Deuce and run upstairs to the bathroom, open the closet where the pipes are and expect to see water everywhere. Nothing. Dry as a bone. Puzzled I walk back out into the hallway where I realize I can hear rushing water - coming from my bedroom. I walk into the bedroom and the floor is covered in about an inch of water and it finally hits me. Today, for reasons known only to him, Deuce has decided to bury his bone in my bed... my WATERBED!!  About four hours later, after I called my brother in a panic and he came rushing over and helped me with damage control I got a good look at the mattress. Three small puncture holes in the top corner. Amazing how such little holes can make such a huge mess. After draining the rest of the water out, getting an industrial size fan and drying everything out, I patched the holes, refilled the bed and all was right in my world again. Now when Deuce is home alone, I make sure the bedroom door is shut tight.

But that isn't the end of the story... fast forward about two weeks. My best friend Marykay is in town for my niece's wedding. It's the first time she has met Deuce and he thinks she's the best thing in the world. He's been following her all over the house for two days. So on this particular morning, we are downstairs having breakfast and chatting, Deuce glued to her side. I finish and go upstairs to take a shower and get ready for work. I finish my shower, open the bathroom door a crack and hear running water. I assume Marykay is now taking her shower in the upstairs guest bathroom. I get dressed and open the bathroom door all the way, glance up the stairs and see the bathroom door wide open. Before I can process this, Marykay walks out of the guest bedroom - still in her pajamas and I wonder why she has the shower running when she's not in it, because I can still clearly hear running water. "Taking a shower?" I ask her. "No," she says puzzled. "But I hear... Wait... isn't Deuce up there with you?" "No." she says. "He went downstairs right after you got in the shower."    NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I look to my left, into my bedroom and see water pouring out of the bottom of the waterbed!  Yup, he did it again. And that's what I get for assuming. This time there was a gaping hole in the mattress so I had to spring for a new one - and listen to my family and Marykay tell me it was time to seriously think about getting rid of the waterbed.

And that is my biggest "NOOOOOOOOOO" moment. :crazy:


----------



## ShepStyle (May 9, 2012)

My biggest NO moment happened with Ellie.

A bunch of my family and were on an island that we frequent in the summer time. It was late at night and I let Ellie out for a last chance to potty before going to bed. 

I'm in my room getting ready for bed when my sister comes running over from my grandma's house yelling "Ellie's got a deer! I hear it screaming in the woods!".

Sure enough, I walk outside and Ellie is gone (broke her collar) and I can faintly hear a deer making the most awful noises in the woods. 
Everything bad thing I've ever heard about dogs chasing deer, people shooting dogs that chase deer came flooding into my mind and I'm starting to go into panic mode. I tell my sister to grab a flashlight and I grab a first-aid kit. 

We set off into the woods (it's about 11:30pm now) to look for Ellie; we're calling, whistling, and calling and whistling but she never comes...so we keep walking and walking and walking. 
Finally, we hear her crashing through the woods and she comes to us, all out of breath. We don't see any blood on her though so we think that she heard something else take down the deer and went after it. Thank God she didn't run into whatever it was that got the deer. 

So we have Ellie and she's not hurt so life good, right?

Wrong

We don't know where we are. Well, we know the general vicinity of where we are but we can't find home and it's like 1am and pitch black. We keep walking in the direction that we think is right anyway in hopes of coming to a landmark or something where we can get our bearings. 
We do a combination of walking and sitting down/calling for help for another hour and a half or so...then we decide to sit and wait until morning. Well, our flashlight made the decision for us, rather--the batteries died. My sister didn't want to stop but I knew we were just going to get more lost if we kept wandering aimlessly in the dark.

To add to our problems and the urgency of getting home, my sister's 3 month old baby was back at my grandma's house sleeping, alone, in her crib. Three month old babies aren't exactly known for sleeping through the night and the only other people in the house were our grandparents and they were 1) unlikely to hear her cry if she woke up and 2) unlikely to know what to do with her if they did hear her (she was born premature and sort of had special needs).

Anyways

We're in the woods, and my sister finally consents to stopping and waiting until morning. She had a lighter in her pocket (our grandpa taught us always to carry a compass, a lighter, and a pocket knife in our pockets and thank God we listened) so we gathered up some wood, I tore the wrappers off the band-aids in the first-aid kit for paper, and we started a fire. I used an ace bandage to tie Ellie to my wrist so she couldn't wander off in the night. We wrapped up in the space blanket thing that comes with some first-aid kits and we actually fell asleep. 

We woke at first light and realized that we weren't far away from a little two-track that would have lead us home. We felt pretty stupid when we figured that out. 
We got home before anyone got up and basically pretended like it never happened. We eventually told everybody our story though.


So, needless to say, I never let Ellie out at night with going out with her. I love camping, but not with out the actual intention of doing so! 

(Yeah, a lot of things probably could have been prevented and my sister probably never should have left her baby but once I got into panic mode, she knew there wasn't much that would stop me from getting to my dog. And with a dying, screaming deer in the woods, there would, for sure, be a pack of hungry coyotes not far away. Apparently she thought of ever horrific image in her mind of me, a dying deer and coyotes and made the decision to come with me. )


----------

